# Web Video Hotlist app



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Just noticed this today. Launchpad for TiVo seems to have been renamed, at least in the menu's as "Web Video Hotlist" Maybe this has something to do with the Roamio launch?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe. That thing is such a dog I couldn't imagine actually using it. Maybe on the Roamio it's actually fast enough to be usable, but on the Premiere it's total crap.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

It got a cool new logo though :up: All I know is I use it a bit and it works well. Not laggy like the Netflix app.


----------



## jhilla (May 13, 2011)

It appears that Tivo has just rebranded the app to make it look new. This was taken from Cnet moments ago.

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-video-recorders-dvrs/tivo-roamio-pro/4505-6474_7-35826606.html

More apps, faster
Though TiVo's certainly been building out its app selection over the years, compared with something like a Roku, its selection looks pretty small. On the Roamio you'll find Netflix, Hulu Plus, YouTube, AOL On, MLB.TV, and Web Video Hotlist powered by Flingo for video; Rhapsody, Spotify, Live365, and Pandora for music; and Photobucket and Google Picasa for photos. And, if you're a Comcast Xfinity subscriber, you'll have access to Xfinity On Demand if it's been rolled out in your area.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I find it funny about how difficult it could be for new Comcast customers trying to get the on demand app to show up on their Roamio. When it was rolled out in my area I had to specifically inform several departments, including the billing department as per other users and instructions online with TiVo, that there was a Premiere being used so they could put the correct code on the account and CableCARD and half the time they didn't know where to find the code and kept thinking it was a service plan name or would request the TSN and serial numbers on the back of the TiVos. Not sure if Comcast even has a way of entering a Roamio into their system yet.


----------



## mustang1068 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tried twice to start this new "web video hotlist" app and it hangs my premiere. Eventually it will reboot itself. This actually works for some people?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I tried it, still slow as crap but it seemed to work.

I also tried it on my new Roamio Pro and it works great on there, although I still have no real use for the app.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice. I got to the "One Moment" and it froze there. I used the app on my ipod touch to finally get it away from that by having it play a recording and then I stupidly tried it again. Got the "One Moment" screen but this time it was shrunk to half size in the upper left corner of the tv screen and then it rebooted itself.
I'm officially done with this POS offering from Tivo.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I still have no problems with the app.


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

scandia101 said:


> Nice. I got to the "One Moment" and it froze there. I used the app on my ipod touch to finally get it away from that by having it play a recording and then I stupidly tried it again. Got the "One Moment" screen but this time it was shrunk to half size in the upper left corner of the tv screen and then it rebooted itself.
> I'm officially done with this POS offering from Tivo.


Ditto

It couldn't have happened at a worse time too. :down::down::down:


----------

